# Series 3 1TB upgrade problems



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi All,

I'm trying to upgrade my Series 3 to a 1TB drive. It is running 9.2 software with a 500gb hard drive which was upgraded from a 250GB drive (8.3 software) using Spike's MFSLive CD.

I used WinMFS to make a back up of the original drive, and then restoring it to the 1TB drive. I left the swap size as 128. No errors in the restore. Going back to select the drive shows that it recognizes the drive as a Series 2 or 3 drive of 1000Gb.

However, when I put the drive in my Tivo, I get as far as "Almost there" and then it reboots. Once it reboots, it doesn't go any further than "Powering Up.

I thought maybe I injured my Tivo by taking out the original drive, but I can put the 500Gb drive back in and it works fine as before.

Does the swap size have to be larger because of the size of the 1TB drive? Has anyone on this forum been successful in upgrading a Series 3 to 1TB successfully (especially if using WinMFS)? I would appreciate yours, and anyone else's input.

Regards,

Thos.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

I did it using WinMFS and don't recall doing anything special.

I did do an mfscopy rather than a backup and restore.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmmm. Spike mentioned in his forum that some people experienced problems with the WD OEM "Green" 1TB drive. That is the one I just bought from Newegg and am trying to use. 

Which drive (brand) did you use in your upgrade? If it was the WD "green 1TB drive, was it a retail box or OEM drive (like from NewEgg)?

When you did your upgrade, were you going from the original 250GB drive, or had you upgraded the unit before?

Thos.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

I bought two retail internal 1TB WD drives from bestbuy.com and upgraded my S3 from it's original 250GB drive. I'd been running it since June and it had been upgraded to 9.1 (hmm. or was it 9.2?)


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Maybe that's my problem. I'll try to back up and restore from the original 250GB drive, instead of the current 500GB that I'm using...

Thos.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

I should also mention that I did a full scan with the WD Data Diagnostics for Windows. Look under most popular downloads.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Thos, did you backup/restore with a PCI or IDE adapter? Neither worked for me until I changed it to USB. MFScopy worked fine with both PCI and IDE, but not backup/restore.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

I used a SATA / IDE adapter (from Adonics). I had used the same bridge before when I upgraded from the stock 250GB drive to the current 500GB drive, via Spike's MFSLive CD. This time I used WinMFS for both backup and restore.

When you say you used USB, which product did you use?

Thos.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

Thos, have you been following the OEM vs. retail vs. external WD 1TG green drive thread?

BTW, hanging at "almost there" does sound vaguely familiar to me from when I did the upgrade. I think I unplugged the power and replugged and crossed my fingers and everything worked the second time around. I had thought it was some problem with my eSata drive booting after the internal drive, which I know will cause problems. It might not have been that, though.

BTW, I did an eSata-to-eSata mfscopy using winMFS. I then did an mfsadd to add my second drive.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Yeah...I've been following them, hoping for a miracle: like someone saying that the OEM drive has an easy fix to make it compatible. 

I like to think I'm not a novice when it comes to these things. It drives me crazy that the only answer we all can come up with is that the OEM version doesn't work and the Retail drive does. They're the same model! Whether it came in a box or not shouldn't make a difference, right? Arrrgghhhhhhh!!!!!! 

Thos.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Thos19 said:


> I used a SATA / IDE adapter (from Adonics). I had used the same bridge before when I upgraded from the stock 250GB drive to the current 500GB drive, via Spike's MFSLive CD. This time I used WinMFS for both backup and restore.
> 
> When you say you used USB, which product did you use?
> 
> Thos.


MFSLive may work better for IDE-SATA bridge. My restore and backup were done with MFSLive. No error messages, but the resulting drive got stuck in GSOD. Problem was fixed by going through the same process with a USB-SATA bridge, which was a Cavalry external case.


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

I think your the only person I've read, thus far, who was able to get an OEM drive to work in a Series 3 (not a Tivo-HD).

I'm willing to try anything at this point. Can you point me to the vendor where you bought your SATA/USB bridge and power supply?

Thanks.

Thos.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

The ones in my S3s are the retail version, not OEM. The Cavalry case I have is part of a 750GB external drive which I disassembled for parts.

Reading your OP again, I think your problem is different from mine. My problem was GSOD (not reboot loop, which I fixed above).


----------



## Thos19 (Dec 31, 2002)

Sad to say, GSOD would be an improvement! 

Thanks, anyways, for the advice,

Thos.


----------



## EdSpidre (Sep 4, 2002)

No go with a WD OEM 1TB Green drive from Newegg. Initially booted up fine but locked at 47 minutes into recording 2 shows. Now the box won't reboot and sits at the "Welcome! Powering up..." screen. Not sure what it's doing. I bought the 1TB to replace the noisy 750GB drive I bought.

Can't win for losin'.


----------

